# setting new tank on base



## wolfy23 (Jan 12, 2009)

I've read about putting a thin sheet of insulation under tanks to help level and fill small differences between the tank and the stand. Is this a good idea?
Also, should my tank (125g rr) be sitting on a solid piece of plywood? Of course the bottom of the tank glass is a bit raised from the base trim, so right now the outer edge of it is all that is contacting the stand. Do I need to place plywood that is cut to support the bottom glass?
Thanks!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

insulation? ive heard foam, self leveling concrete but never insulation. you mean the fiberglass stuff that gets put into walls?

and no, you do not need a board under the tank ( unless you want to do that to make your stand more sturdy) the edges will be just fine. i know this isnt what you mean but if anything does touch the bottom glass when the tank gets filled it will act as a "pressure point" and shatter out the bottom of the tank.

you may also want to inlcude a layer of eggcrate ( sold as "light diffuser" at hardware stores ) on the inside of the bottom of the tank. this does 2 main things. distribute the weight of live rock and act as a cushion incase your rock tumbles. simply cut the eggcrate to size, put it in, put your rock ontop and pour in your sand


----------



## wolfy23 (Jan 12, 2009)

thanks, fish! Yeah, I was talking about the thin sheet-type foam that they put around the exterior of homes nowadays. 
Good point about the plywood underneath- I will dispense with that idea. 
The eggcrate is a great idea. I was planning on placing the LR on bare glass before adding sand- your tip will work better. Many thanks!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

I have used insulation for many years between the bottom of my tanks and the stand. I use the pink styrofoam type insulation sheets sold at Home Depot for about $8.00 for a 4' x 10' strip. The advantage is that your aquarium weight is naturally leveled. I'm not sure this would matter at all with a commercially prepared stand, but for home made projects, it can't hurt to be safe.


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

On the same principle as Pasfur, on my homemade stands, I use Cork Roadbed (for model railroading) The cork is firmer, and thinner, and works well for eliminating minor flaws. 

If you are using a homemade stand that may have larger imperfections, the wood may be warped, or where the top may be torqued slightly, I would recommend the Foam board insulation as Pasfur suggested above.


----------



## wolfy23 (Jan 12, 2009)

the foam works for me-- thanks, guys!
Trust me, I'll be back with more questions!


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

now i know, the pink insulation foam. ive seen that before, i kept thinking actual insulation with the fiber glass


----------

